

Google revamps android.com - makes it way cooler. - kayluhb
http://www.android.com/

======
thomasgerbe
They need to work on making this page (<http://www.android.com/about/ice-
cream-sandwich/>) look more appealing. Those images are pretty tiny and the
text just dominates. I'm all about reading features too but I like to see the
UI.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
The weird thing for me is that the font on that page renders horribly on
Chrome for Windows but looks fine with IE9.

------
petervandijck
It's still terrible compared to any Apple product page (ie. the competition).

------
tree_of_item
Google revamps android.com - makes it use 80% CPU on a Macbook Pro.

~~~
kayluhb
Haha, welcome to the wonderful world of HTML5.

